
Is it a bad time to be a programmer? - push7joshi
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-it-a-bad-time-to-be-a-programmer/answer/Alastair-Stell?share=46aae817&srid=XgcU
======
push7joshi
Do you agree? If so, how can programmers diverge from it?

